# PC schaltet sich einfach aus



## Zorck (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab ein arges Problem mit meinem Rechner. Ich hab mich zwar hier auch schon auf die Suche begeben, hab auch ein wenig was gefunden (hat aber nie ganz gepasst). Daher bitte ich hier nochmal um Hilfe.

Gestern Abend kommt meine Freundin zu mir und meint dass der Rechner nicht mehr geht. Sie war gerade am Scannen, hat dabei ne ganze Weile was anderes gemacht, dachte das der Rechner im Ruhemodus ist, schien auch so. Blöderweise ging er aber nicht mehr an. Also radikal aus!  

Als ich ihn wieder anschalten wollte, sprang zwar Lüfter an, aber der Rest nicht (HDD,Floppy,CD-Rom). Es schien als sei er immer noch im Ruhemodus. Ich hab ihn immer erst wieder anbekommen, nachdem ich ihn eine Weile komplett vom Strom genommen habe.

Jedoch hat sich der Rechner immer nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeschaltet. (mal kurz vor der Windowsanmeldung, mal kurz danach - so ca. 1-2min nach Start) Aber auch nicht richtig - immer in diesen komischen ruhemodusähnlichen Zustand.

Ich hab dann auch mal ScanDisk durchlaufen lassen, doch genau als der nen schönen Bluescreen produziert hat - Ruhemodus!

Den gleichen Dreck hat er aber auch gemacht, als ich die Festplatte abgezogen habe und von einer alten Win98 Startdiskette (was anderes hatte ich nicht mehr   ) gebootet hab.

Nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe, würde ich jetzt erstmal auf Probleme in der Stromversorgung tippen und erstmal das Netzteil auswechseln. Ich wollte aber vorher nochmal fragen, vielleicht kennt ja irgendwer das Problem, und ich erspar mir das.

Also danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Zorck


----------



## zinion (17. Februar 2004)

Also wenn er vorher mit dem Netzteil lief wirds wohl kaum daran liegen.

Deiner Schilderung nach ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, daß das Board oder die CPU (kommt drauf an ob du nen Intel oder nen AMD hast, beim AMD muss das Board die Funktion uterstützen) abschalten und zwar als Schutz vor Überhitzung. Das würde auf deine Symptone genau passen. Nimm mal den Lüfter ab, mach ihn gut sauber, evtl das Kugellager mit etwas Silikonspray behandeln, falls er schwergängig ist und den ganzen Staub wegmachen. Dann nochmal Wärmeleitpaste drauf (nicht zu dick) und von vorn versuchen.


----------



## Zorck (19. Februar 2004)

Nach etlichen Test - zwei Tagen hin und her (und ner zerwürgten Festplatte  )
hab ichs die Fehlerquelle hoffentlich entgültig ausfindig gemacht. 
Jedenfalls lief er gestern Abend wieder durch. 

Und was war's? Die Zehnerverteilsteckdose vorm Rechner, schöne *ihr wisst schon*!

Danke trotzdem!

Bis dann!


----------



## krambambuli (13. Juni 2004)

an Zorck

Hallo guten Tag

Bin per Zufall über die Suchfunktion Google auf Deinen Beitrag / Mail-Verkehr gestossen, weil ich eine Anleitung zum Auswechseln des Netzteils benötige.

Habe das gleiche Problem bezüglich Spontanabschalten, mit der kleinen Abweichung (?), dass der Rechner nach ca. 30 - 60 Sekunden von selbst wieder aufzustarten versucht, dann kurz nach dem Hochfahren (bzw. neuerdings während des Startvorgangs) wieder abstürzt, etc. Habe zuerst an Sasser gedacht und - obgleich Norton Internet Security Prof. 2004 installiert - alle Massnahmen zum Entdecken und Entfernen des Wurms durchgeführt. (Meldung: Sasser nicht gefunden.)

Die Empfehlung des Helpdesks des Herstellers lautet auf Auswechlung des Netzteils. Fragezeichen hinsichtlich der Diagnose habe ich nur wegen des automatischen Wiederaufstartens. Deshalb die Frage an Dich, ob Dein PC dies auch versucht hat.

Vielen Dank und Gruss,
Krambambuli


----------



## Zorck (17. Juli 2004)

Puh - das kann ich dir jetzt gar nicht so genau sagen.
Aber wenn du vermutest, dass du das gleiche Problem hast, wie ich, dann häng den Rechner doch mal an eine andere Steckdose. Das war ja mein Problem - die Verteildose war nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung!

Ich hab ja mein Netzteil überhauptnicht ausgetauscht!
Viel Glück noch!

Zorck


----------



## krambambuli (17. Juli 2004)

Es war in der Tat das Netzteil. Ich habe es auswechseln lassen, und seither läuft die Maschine wieder.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt ein neues Problem mit dem Trojaner "Easy Search", welcher die Startseite besetzt, Favoriten einträgt und selbständig irgendwelche Seiten aufruft. Die Identifizierung und dauerhafte Eliminierung ist gemäss diversen Beiträgen in Internetforen offenbar äusserst anspruchsvoll, der Erfolg unsicher. (Trotz Norton Inernet Security etc.)

Grüsse,
Krambambuli


----------

